# Dish And China Storage



## Voluntold Retired (May 29, 2013)

In our old 1978 Holiday Rambler we kept our dishes and china in a beer flat and separated from each other by a paper towel. Now that we have the new Outback, we are wondering if anyone has better ideas for transporting the breakables?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

ya, they're call paper plates, plastic utensils and plastic cups.







. Burn the paper in te fire at night and recycle the plastic.









Vacations were not meant for dishes.

just my 2 cents,
Brian


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I hate eating steak or just about anything for that matter, off of paper plates.

We store corelle dishes in our cupboards just like at home. So far in about 20,000 miles we have not lost anything yet. We do put child locks on the knobs to help make sure the doors stay shut when traveling but to the best of my knowledge we have not needed them to hold dishes in yet.


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

Voluntold Retired said:


> In our old 1978 Holiday Rambler we kept our dishes and china in a beer flat and separated from each other by a paper towel. Now that we have the new Outback, we are wondering if anyone has better ideas for transporting the breakables?


We use sticky mats on the bottom of the cabinets. Plates, cups etc stick during transit and are easy enough to grab when on site. Have not had anything fall out of cabinets as yet.


----------



## Nanamonster (Dec 30, 2010)

Aussiefire said:


> In our old 1978 Holiday Rambler we kept our dishes and china in a beer flat and separated from each other by a paper towel. Now that we have the new Outback, we are wondering if anyone has better ideas for transporting the breakables?


We use sticky mats on the bottom of the cabinets. Plates, cups etc stick during transit and are easy enough to grab when on site. Have not had anything fall out of cabinets as yet.
[/quote]
we too have corell dishes. the dishes are kept in the cupboard just like we do with our home dishes. before we move the trailer we simply pad the stacks of dishes with all the pillow in the rv. we do the same with items in the pantry.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

We have a mix of Corel, and some glass mugs , glasses etc, as well as an assortment of plastic re-usable containers and boles. we try to pack the cabinet snugly---but the most important thing is to use child locks on the upper cabinets, and open them slowly upon arrival. Remember we have some of the roughest roads in Canada (it seems) Haven't broke hardly anything yet!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

MJV said:


> We have a mix of Corel, and some glass mugs , glasses etc, as well as an assortment of plastic re-usable containers and boles. we try to pack the cabinet snugly---but the most important thing is to use child locks on the upper cabinets, and open them slowly upon arrival. Remember we have some of the roughest roads in Canada (it seems) Haven't broke hardly anything yet!!!


My cabinet Mod....










10 Dowels, a 2'x4' sheet of Luan, left over white laminated shelving, all available at your local Hardware Store.

I made a template of predrilled holes for the Luan, cut the sheet to size for a top an bottom peice and then clamped and drilled through holes to accept the dowels. Cut to size the vertical support and two small shelves and secured them in place.

The DW loves it.

And that's what really matters....isn't it?

HA!!


----------

